# Want to learn to Scrape?



## Richard King 2 (Jun 13, 2021)

Hello all,  Just want to let everyone know I started to teach Rebuilding & Scraping classes inside my Cottage Grove, Minnesota pole barn shop back in March.  Traveling has gotten expensive and hard on my health.  I was telling the CA guy's I highly doubt I will be going out there again.  So you will have to travel to me.  I have room for 4  students at a time.  This coming week I have one starting on Wednesday - Sunday.  I have 2 students.   The July class has 1 signed up already.   I'm hoping to do one each month this year.  Earlier in the year I told Warren Jones the 3 time host of the Springfield VT I would do one out there at the Gearworks that was once part of the Fellows Gear Machine company.  It is also about 10 miles from The American Precision Museum and Don Shaduck the owner of the Gear Works is on the museum board and we get a special behind the scene tour.  Don was a service Tech for Fellows and also knows all about gear cutting.  So out there you would learn to scrape and cut gears at the same time.  For info on any of the classes come to my forum at the top of private forums .  King-Way.
Thanks and I hope you can make it.   PS:  There are several motels from a Ma Pa priced at $50.00 per night and up.  There are 3 camp grounds near by too.


----------



## Richard King 2 (Jun 14, 2021)

You CA guys have some folks who can teach scraping.  Member Rex Waters can.  I had him help me teach a class a few years back as he had already taken 2 classes prior.  One in Texas and on in CA.  John York is a Jouneyman Machinist / tool maker and has been scraping for years.  Ulma Doctor... all who have taken my classes can do it.   Tom Lipton can but his friend, Alex....no way!  lol  (inside joke)


----------



## Richard King 2 (Jun 14, 2021)

Be careful for FAKE scraping teachers.  I had one guy take one class and another hired me or his company did to come and teach scraping.  Now he is an expert...LOL   Also some of these You Tube shows are laughable, some dude repaired his Rung-Fo and does You Tube shows trying to look like an expert.  There was some dude years ago asking "how do you do this and that" on PM and in a few months he is cut and pasting things what several of us older experienced guys said trying to impress folks.  Like anything else online, buyer or reader be aware.


----------



## Rex Walters (Jun 14, 2021)

Geez, Rich. I feel like a little league coach reading that others can learn from him "or one of several members from the baseball hall-of-fame." You, John, and Tom are *pros*, with a lifetime of experience. I'm a persistent amateur with a hobby lathe (and the gift of gab).

I'm happy to teach anyone near the San Francisco bay area the basics of how to scrape a surface flat and square (maybe even halfway efficiently). I've also picked up a few indicating and alignment tricks from the classes, but anyone with even a modest interest in the craft (or with an actual machine to rebuild) would be *far* better served heading up to Richard's shop in Cottage Grove. Heck, I'd love to see your shop as well as the museum (if I only had more free time!).


----------



## Richard King 2 (Jun 15, 2021)

Rex is a level headed perfectionist and that's what it take to be a good teacher. In his reaal job rex is a computer genius and travels the world doing and teaching it.   I know I may have questioned ...lol...your over achievement scraping of your Wards lathe.  But I saw your abilities long before you rebuilt it, that's why I asked you to help at the one Vacaville classes.   Your miles ahead of most readers here.  There are others, but I didn't ask them.  I also asked John York to help at one of the DH Mayeron classes down in the Bay area..  He helps on here all the time with his lifetime of being an Engineer, machinist and business owner.    Below is Eeeler)


----------



## Richard King 2 (Jun 18, 2021)

You can check out my forum up at the top of the forum.  I have started to download photo's of my June 2021 Scraping Class I'm hosting inside my small shop in Minnesota.


----------



## Richard King 2 (Jun 25, 2021)

I will also be teaching a July, September, October and November classes,   I have a furnace and AC in the shop. Next class 2 advanced students are bring surface grinders to rebuild.  I will be demoing how I scrape my milling machine and lathe.


----------

